# Outback 25rss Vs. Arctic Fox 27y - Which Should I Go With?



## VVRRRMM (Oct 5, 2007)

I am torn, between the 2004 Arctic Fox 27Y and 2006 Outback 25RSS. Both are outfitted about the same, but the Outback is 3 ft shorter but has the slide for the Queen bed and sofa, the Fox has no slides and weighs more, but seems to be more solid? It would be for the family with 2 kids. Both used and about the same price....Help me make a decision.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

VVRRRMM said:


> I am torn, between the 2004 Arctic Fox 27Y and 2006 Outback 25RSS. Both are outfitted about the same, but the Outback is 3 ft shorter but has the slide for the Queen bed and sofa, the Fox has no slides and weighs more, but seems to be more solid? It would be for the family with 2 kids. Both used and about the same price....Help me make a decision.


If conditions are equal I, as an x 25rss owner, would have to go that way. The side slide really opens up the interior of the trailer, and with the rear queen slide, you are not taking up living space for the "master bedroom". The 25rss has all linoleum flooring, which is great for camping with kids and pets, not sure if the Arctic Fox has carpet or not. We got along just fine with a few area rugs we could throw in the wash after each trip out. The white cabinets and light interior make it a bright and cheerful camper, even on rainy days, so my recommendation would be the 25rss, not that I'm biased or anything.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

That's a tough one. Not exactly comparing apples to apples. Arctic Fox is a darn good trailer, and generally a 4 season trailer. It's a couple years older though.

What type of camping do you do? Where do you live and what are you towing with?


----------



## VVRRRMM (Oct 5, 2007)

We live in Northern CA, will be doing 65% developed campsites and 35% undeveloped. The tow vehicle is a 2500 Dodge Sprinter Van with the 2.7 diesel. So no tow demon or 4X4, we will get there, just not very fast.  We have 2 kids and it will mostly be for 2-4 day trips.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

jnk36jnk said:


> If conditions are equal I, as an x 25rss owner, would have to go that way. The side slide really opens up the interior of the trailer, and with the rear queen slide, you are not taking up living space for the "master bedroom". The 25rss has all linoleum flooring, which is great for camping with kids and pets, not sure if the Arctic Fox has carpet or not. We got along just fine with a few area rugs we could throw in the wash after each trip out. The white cabinets and light interior make it a bright and cheerful camper, even on rainy days, so my recommendation would be the 25rss, not that I'm biased or anything.


I'm a 25RS-S owner as well and I completely agree with all of _jnk36jnk's_ comments. However, if I had it to do all over again I think I would get the Arctic Fox 25R. I see now how priceless a walk around bed is. That, plus the 4-season ability, would have made this a great TT for the DW and I. Also, from what I've read on the internet, the Arctic Fox is a very well made TT.

Good luck with your decision and welcome to Outbackers.com! If you decide on purchasing the OB this is a great place to frequent for help and advice.


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

I'll add my 2 cents. We have a 26RS and although the queen slide isn't ideal, I hate the fact that we don't have a slide. We camp with 2 children and 2 yellow labs and it is tight inside when we're all in there. We are constantly tripping over each other and climbing over one another. Everytime I go into a camper with a slide I regret not having one, it really opens things up, especially when the weather isn't cooperating.

Good luck with your choice.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I've heard nothing but great things about northwood's products, well built and great customer support.

What's the tow rating on the sprinter vans??

Mike


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Arctic Fox --- Once you get a walkaround queen bed you will never go back.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Hey! Those trailers look awfully nice . . . .


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

The downside to the rear pull out bed as owners know (former 28RSS owner myself) is there isn't much insulation so it can get chilly. However a slide out in a camper makes a huge difference so you don't feel cramped. I found the floorplan for the AF you are looking at, appears it doesn't have a walk around queen bed so you'll be climbing in and out of bed with either unit. Both have advantages and disadvantages. Big plus to the Outback are the white cabinets, makes it feel bigger inside and the slide out and lower weight.


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

I will be trailer shopping soon for these 2 main reasons -

1. - I hate the queen set up. Climbing over each other to get outta bed is getting to be a real pain. We will be looking for a walk around queen.

2. - The step tub in the bathroom is worthless. I am over 6' tall and it is impossible to maneuver in the shower.

In addition to the bed and tub issues, we would also like to have a slide. The rig we have an eye on is the Keystone Cougar 300SRX.

We have had our Outback for 2 1/2 years, and other than the 2 reasons mentioned above, it has been an awesome rig. We have been camping probably 15-16 times and the Outback has performed flawlessly !!

Good luck with your decision. I understand Arctic Fox is a very solid trailer.

- Kurt


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

SmkSignals said:


> Good luck with your decision. I understand Arctic Fox is a very solid trailer.
> 
> - Kurt


And wow! they are heavy too.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

SmkSignals said:


> I will be trailer shopping soon for these 2 main reasons -
> 
> 1. - I hate the queen set up. Climbing over each other to get outta bed is getting to be a real pain. We will be looking for a walk around queen.
> 
> ...


These are the absolute exact reasons we are test towing a Heartland 28bhs this saturday. Has 78"long, walk around queen bed!!! (i'm 6'3") , cedar drawers. lots of extras and appears well built. I'll know more after tow tomorrow. 
I can say I talked with the factory again today with some questions and they are VERY easy to talk with and actually eager. The website has the most informative video I've ever saw for their trailers. 
I mentioned the Passport and how it scared me cause I towed it and it was absolutely the most wretched camper I've ever been in. It has the same floorplan as the one we're looking at. 
He said they actually BOUGHT a Passport and disassembled it to see what they did *NOT* want to do with the new layout. WOW...that may have been the one I pulled last week. LOL
I hope I'm not disappointed. We'll see tomorrow. Check out that video on their site.
Mark


----------



## munchkinmom (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Fellow NorCal camper!







My DH and I just bought a 25rss and we love it. We have always camped at the Sierra Foothills lakes and along the Northern California Coast. Graduated from tent camping to our new trailer and I wouldn't go back. We looked at other trailers and found that with the queen slide and the side slide, the outback had more room to work with. I also like the interior colors because it seems to make the TT look larger. With living in the Sacramento Valley, I really didn't feel the need to go with the Artic Fox since it doesn't get that cold. It generally doesn't get much colder than the mid 30's during the coldest months of the winter. I would go with the 25rss since it is a well-built trailer and will work year round in California.


----------



## VVRRRMM (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks All! So it looks like I am leaning towards going with the 25RSS mostly for the room inside. What would be a fair price and a great price for this trailer. Its a 2006 with less they 5 nights on it and it shows!


----------



## Five Outbackers (Dec 27, 2006)

Here are three 25rss for sale here on Outbackers Might help you too compare prices

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=16948

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=16990

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=16537

Hope this helps


----------



## munchkinmom (Sep 27, 2007)

I would look at different dealer sites, ebay and also NADA. I was thinking of a used trailer and I went on the NADA site and it directed me to a Kelly Blue Book kind of site. (I work in the insurance industry and we use this book all the time for Auto values)If you know what extras it has on it and a majority of the specifications, you can get a pretty good idea of what you should be paying. Hope this helps.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Slide or no slide? I don't think there's a comparison.

Just my two cents, though.

Mark


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

VVRRRMM said:


> Thanks All! So it looks like I am leaning towards going with the 25RSS mostly for the room inside. What would be a fair price and a great price for this trailer. Its a 2006 with less they 5 nights on it and it shows!


VVRRRMM- Good choice!! The main reason is the weight of the OB VS. the AF, and of course the slide out. We have the 26RS and do wish we had a side slide to help open the main living area up a bit. We have been in the 28RSDS and like it alot but are limited by the current TV that we have. Some day will get a 3/4 ton and then the 28RSDS. We do like the 4 person bunkhouse offered in the 26RS and 28RSDS. Have you checked them out?


----------

